# Dandelion leaves, Best place to get them?



## brayson (May 7, 2012)

As the title states im on the look for some of these leaves, i do have some in the backgarden and some in the front garden, my streets a private off the main road job so i was wondering would these be fine for my dragons as ive heard, that roadside ones can absorb the fumes off cars, also what about animals urinating on them, will this just purely come off when i wash them?

Thank you for any responses


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

As long as you havent used pesticides etc the ones in your back garden should be fine. Rinse them well first. If they have been peed on I would be reluctant to use them although thorough rinsing would probably make them ok. Why not get some seeds and grow some in pots. You could keep a contaminent free supply going all summer.


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

i pick mine from the back garden where i ermmmm grow them for my lizards :2thumb:

quick rinse and use.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

I use the ones in the back garden as I dont use any chemicals plus unless my kids pee in the garden which I hope they don't lol they should be pee free lol


----------



## brayson (May 7, 2012)

Lol thank you for your replies i just bought some rocket green i heard there good to feed them with, so im going to grow that, if i get problems growing them here ill do them at my grandas greenhouse, i have noticed recently there poo being a bit more watery if you would like when feeding the greens instead of carrot (i know the greens i fed him were washed well and free from pesticides, is this just because i maybes have swapped there veg over?


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Best place to get Dandelion leaves? A dandelion plant! : victory:

Plant some seeds in a pot and grow your own indoors, then you know they are 100% safe.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Brought a pack off ebay grow them on the window ledge just for the beardies. There fresh and clean of pesticides:whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I get mine from the wild I go out twice a week to find all kinds of edible foods, away from road sides, usuallly forests and feilds.
They are then naturally filled with natures nutriton: victory:


----------



## septembergrrrl (Jan 27, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I get mine from the wild I go out twice a week to find all kinds of edible foods, away from road sides, usuallly forests and feilds.
> They are then naturally filled with natures nutriton: victory:


This. Fairly fortunate in that I have a nature reserve 5min walk from my door, and 4 very young eager helpers to grab a bag of weeds each :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

trouble with collecting them in the wild is you have no idea if they`ve been sprayed with chemicals - it takes a week or so for the plant to look ill after spraying, so you could accidently poison your lizard.

happens regularly with stick insect collections.....


----------

